# Reloading 45 acp



## SPUTTER (Feb 8, 2013)

I have not received by Hornady reloading book yet so I am posting to see if someone could look up and give me the information. I have found a site with the some information but want to make sure it is correct before moving on. I will be using a Hornady 230 gr. 45 ACP FMJ-RN, Titegroup powder and CCI 300 primers, I believe my OAL from dummy rounds is around 1.260 firing out of a 1911 45 auto 5" barrel. I have the following and would like the min and max grains, OAL (which varies between weapons). I also have some Speer 230gr, TMJ-RN. I will be using for plinking and work up a good load for accuracy.

Thanks


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

SPUTTER said:


> I have not received by Hornady reloading book yet so I am posting to see if someone could look up and give me the information. I have found a site with the some information but want to make sure it is correct before moving on. I will be using a Hornady 230 gr. 45 ACP FMJ-RN, Titegroup powder and CCI 300 primers, I believe my OAL from dummy rounds is around 1.260 firing out of a 1911 45 auto 5" barrel. I have the following and would like the min and max grains, OAL (which varies between weapons). I also have some Speer 230gr, TMJ-RN. I will be using for plinking and work up a good load for accuracy.
> 
> Thanks


My Hornady 7th Edition says. #45177 FMJ-RN ENC C.O.L.: 1.230"
Titegroup starts at 4.3 gr. for 700 fps. Maximum load is 5.2 gr. for 850 fps.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

230 GR. HDY FMJ FPHodgdonTitegroup.451"1.200"4.474415,000 CUP4.881816,700 CUP

Enjoy. Yeah I know, it's for a flat point. I run RN at 1.25" with no difficulty.

Cartridge Loads - Hodgdon Reloading Data Center - data.hodgdon.com


----------

